# What is my dove doing?



## GarageRacer (May 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBSVRvxkhEQ

She (I was told it's a girl, so it's a girl) does this whenever she sees Tony, my whiteface cockatiel. Two weeks ago she started doing the same thing to my lovebird and four rescue cockatiels. The only difference is that she doesn't jump on them like she did to Tony.

Given how helpless doves can be against hook billed birds, I'm worried that she will unknowingly start a fight with the other birds and get hurt.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

You are right to be worried, they shouldn't be together because they can injure her.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think your *she* is a *he*. 
I agree they shouldn't be together.


----------



## GarageRacer (May 30, 2012)

Regarding splitting them up, I believe in letting my birds out of the cage as much as possible. Which for me can be anywhere from 4-12 hours a day. I'd rather not confine the dove or my other birds if it's avoidable.

I like having my dove around since she is so much different than the other birds. But I understand if the environment I provide is not suitable.....Would it be best to just find her a home that is more suited to her needs? Possibly a one bird home or one with just doves?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I understand - I hate keeping healthy birds confined in cages as well. But I don't think you need to give up your dove who is probably bonded to you. Some people erect a barrier to divide the space, or you can divide the time that they get to spend outside, of course each will have to spend more time in a cage. But if you get your dove a dove mate, she/he will be happy to spend more time in an enclosure playing house and I think you won't feel as bad about letting them out less.


----------



## GarageRacer (May 30, 2012)

As much as I'd miss her uniqueness, I wouldn't totally mind finding her a different home since she really isn't bonded to me. She hardly ever flies my way. She only flies to certain spots in the house.

Although a second dove could be a good answer. Although I'm not sure about adding to the flock I have (7 in total).


----------



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

the mating dance bow coo is typical of males. never seen a female dove doing that, so i think tony is a very territorial male dove. the laughing you hear is also your dove showing signs he doesnt like the cockatiel around, he is marking his territory.


----------



## GarageRacer (May 30, 2012)

So it's a territorial and not a mating ritual? That would explain how she always gets agitated when any of the birds land near her.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Caution*

She is in danger of them. I believe what she is doing is more intended as a territorial ritual. I would strongly suggest keeping her from the other birds since she is in danger of being hurt as you expressed concern for above.


----------



## GarageRacer (May 30, 2012)

I've started to segregrate her from the rest of the birds. It definitely appears to be territorial as she has followed several birds as they flew to other places to get away. She's definitely the aggressor and I don't think any of my other birds have attacked her, they just try to avoid her.

Recently I have started to consider possibly letting her out during the day when I'm at work and the cockatiels and the lovebird are in their cages. I've accidently left her out a few times duirng the night and she never got into any trouble. I think it would be a good compromise so she could get 8-10 hours out of the cage.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Excellent*

That sounds like a great plan! Good luck!


----------

